# xorg 2560x1440 supports

## syn0ptik

Hi,

someone use vesa on 2560x1440 dimentions?

I use

```
Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

        HorizSync       89.40

        VertRefresh     60.00

        #HorizSync       43.95

        #VertRefresh     30.00

        Modeline        "2560x1440_60"  241.50  2560 2608 2640 2720  1440 1443 1448 1481 +hsync +vsync

        #ModeLine        "2560x1440_60" 311.83 2560 2744 3024 3488 1440 1441 1444 1490 -hsync +vsync

        #ModeLine       "2560x1440_30" 146.27 2560 2680 2944 3328 1440 1441 1444 1465 -hsync +vsync

EndSection
```

and anyway my DNS L270 27" not show me 2560x1440 only1920x1440

```
# xdpyinfo | grep dimension

  dimensions:    1920x1440 pixels (602x342 millimeters)

```

I use GIGABYTE GA-E350N board with AMD Radeon HD 6310.

Video seems supports maximum 2560x1440 dimentions.

Xorg.log:

```
[   859.184] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

[   859.192] (II) VESA(0): initializing int10

[   859.194] (II) VESA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

[   859.195] (II) VESA(0): VESA BIOS detected

[   859.195] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

[   859.195] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB

[   859.195] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: AMD ATOMBIOS

[   859.195] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 12.36

[   859.195] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2010, AMD Technologies Inc. 

[   859.195] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: WRESTLER

[   859.195] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

[   859.246] (==) VESA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[   859.246] (==) VESA(0): RGB weight 888

[   859.246] (==) VESA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[   859.246] (==) VESA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[   859.246] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC supported

[   859.246] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC Level 2

[   859.246] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 1 sec.

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC read successfully

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): Manufacturer: RX_  Model: 2700  Serial#: 0

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): Year: 2014  Week: 22

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): Sync:

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 60  vert.: 34

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): Gamma: 2.20

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): redX: 0.648 redY: 0.339   greenX: 0.292 greenY: 0.603

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): blueX: 0.143 blueY: 0.070   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): Supported established timings:

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): 720x400@70Hz

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): 640x480@60Hz

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): 640x480@75Hz

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): 800x600@56Hz

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): 800x600@60Hz

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): 800x600@72Hz

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): 800x600@75Hz

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): 1024x768@60Hz

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): 1024x768@75Hz

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): Supported standard timings:

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): #0: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 720  refresh: 60  vid: 49281

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): #3: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 60  vid: 149

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): #4: hsize: 1680  vsize 1050  refresh: 75  vid: 4019

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): #5: hsize: 1920  vsize 1080  refresh: 60  vid: 49361

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): Supported detailed timing:

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): clock: 241.5 MHz   Image Size:  597 x 336 mm

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): h_active: 2560  h_sync: 2608  h_sync_end 2640 h_blank_end 2720 h_border: 0

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): v_active: 1440  v_sync: 1443  v_sync_end 1448 v_blanking: 1481 v_border: 0

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): Serial No: RX2012010001

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): Ranges: V min: 23 V max: 76 Hz, H min: 15 H max: 99 kHz, PixClock max 255 MHz

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): Monitor name: QHD270 VGA

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): EDID (in hex):

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0):    00ffffffffffff004b1f002700000000

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0):    16180103603c2278ea3d85a6564a9a24

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0):    125054a7cb00714f81c081809500b30f

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0):    d1c001010101565e00a0a0a029503020

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0):    350055502100001e000000ff00525832

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0):    3031323031303030310a000000fd0017

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0):    4c0f6319000a202020202020000000fc

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0):    00514844323730205647410a202000c8

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): EDID vendor "RX_", prod id 9984

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): Modeline "2560x1440"x0.0  241.50  2560 2608 2640 2720  1440 1443 1448 1481 +hsync +vsync (88.8 kHz eP)

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz e)

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz e)

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz e)

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz e)

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz e)

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz e)

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz e)

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): Modeline "1280x720"x60.0   74.48  1280 1336 1472 1664  720 721 724 746 -hsync +vsync (44.8 kHz e)

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz e)

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): Modeline "1440x900"x0.0  106.50  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 903 909 934 -hsync +vsync (55.9 kHz e)

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x0.0  187.00  1680 1800 1976 2272  1050 1053 1059 1099 -hsync +vsync (82.3 kHz e)

[   859.333] (II) VESA(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x60.0  172.80  1920 2040 2248 2576  1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync +vsync (67.1 kHz e)

[   859.334] (II) VESA(0): Searching for matching VESA mode(s):

[   859.391] (II) VESA(0): Total Memory: 256 64KB banks (16384kB)

[   859.391] (II) VESA(0): Monitor0: Using hsync value of 89.40 kHz

[   859.391] (II) VESA(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh value of 60.00 Hz

[   859.391] (II) VESA(0): Monitor0: Using maximum pixel clock of 255.00 MHz

[   859.391] (WW) VESA(0): Unable to estimate virtual size

[   859.391] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1920x1440" (no mode of this name)

[   859.391] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1856x1392" (no mode of this name)

[   859.391] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1792x1344" (no mode of this name)

[   859.391] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1600x1200" (no mode of this name)

[   859.391] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1400x1050" (no mode of this name)

[   859.391] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1280x1024" (no mode of this name)

[   859.391] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1280x960" (no mode of this name)

[   859.391] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1152x864" (no mode of this name)

[   859.391] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1024x768" (no mode of this name)

[   859.391] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "800x600" (no mode of this name)

[   859.391] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "640x480" (no mode of this name)

[   859.391] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "720x400" (no mode of this name)

[   859.391] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "640x350" (no mode of this name)

[   859.391] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "512x384" (no mode of this name)

[   859.391] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "320x240" (no mode of this name)

[   859.391] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "320x200" (no mode of this name)

[   859.391] (WW) VESA(0): No valid modes left. Trying less strict filter...

[   859.391] (II) VESA(0): Monitor0: Using hsync value of 89.40 kHz

[   859.391] (II) VESA(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh value of 60.00 Hz

[   859.391] (II) VESA(0): Monitor0: Using maximum pixel clock of 255.00 MHz

[   859.391] (WW) VESA(0): Unable to estimate virtual size

[   859.391] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

[   859.391] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

[   859.391] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

[   859.391] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

[   859.391] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

[   859.391] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

[   859.391] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1152x864" (hsync out of range)

[   859.391] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

[   859.391] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

[   859.391] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

[   859.391] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "720x400" (hsync out of range)

[   859.391] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "640x350" (hsync out of range)

[   859.391] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

[   859.391] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "320x240" (illegal horizontal timings)

[   859.391] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "320x200" (illegal horizontal timings)

[   859.392] (--) VESA(0): Virtual size is 1920x1440 (pitch 1920)

[   859.392] (**) VESA(0): *Built-in mode "1920x1440"

[   859.392] (**) VESA(0): Display dimensions: (600, 340) mm

[   859.392] (**) VESA(0): DPI set to (81, 107)

[   859.392] (II) VESA(0): Attempting to use 60Hz refresh for mode "1920x1440" (1e6)

[   859.392] (**) VESA(0): Using "Shadow Framebuffer"

[   859.394] (II) VESA(0): initializing int10

[   859.395] (II) VESA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

[   859.395] (II) VESA(0): VESA BIOS detected

[   859.395] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

[   859.395] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB

[   859.395] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: AMD ATOMBIOS

[   859.395] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 12.36

[   859.395] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2010, AMD Technologies Inc. 

[   859.395] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: WRESTLER

[   859.395] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

[   859.399] (II) VESA(0): virtual address = 0x7f64b08db000,

[   859.410] (II) VESA(0): Setting up VESA Mode 0x1E6 (1920x1440)

[   859.411] (II) VESA(0): VBESetVBEMode failed, mode set without customized refresh.

[   859.571] (==) VESA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[   859.571] (==) VESA(0): Backing store enabled

[   859.571] (==) VESA(0): DPMS enabled

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

syn0ptik,

The vesa driver may not support 2560x1440.  Its a generic, no hardware acceleration, get you going Xorg driver. 

You should use the radeon driver or the binary blob driver.

I use 2560x1440 but I have a nVidia graphics card.

----------

